# My Lyndi had to leave me today....



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, this is so hard to make a post in this forum. 

I had made another post in the Health Forum that Lyndi was not doing well and had trouble breathing for a couple of days now, and last night was the worst. The vet took some x-rays and found what I did not want to hear. Her chest cavity was full of fluids and from what they could see it was caused by cancer. They asked if I wanted to try and treat it but they thought it may not work and this had progressed so quickly. Through heavy hearted tears I told the vet to please not let one more day pass that she needs to suffer. I sat alone with her for a few minutes to let her know what a special girl she was to me. She was my first dog and she was everything I could have asked for. I will dearly miss her.

Lyndi left me and this world at 8:57 am. 

God bless you my sweet girl and I pray we someday meet again.


Here are the last pictures I took of her last night. I had a bad feeling about this and I wanted some last keep sakes of her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob..Im so sorry....Know that Lyndi is free of pain and running at the bridge watching down on you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, no! I am beyond sorry to read about Lyndi, with her beautiful golden curls and sweetface. I understand exactly why you had the insticnt to take those photos- with Raleigh, I had a sinking feeling of dread- I just knew the vets would say cancer and they did. Not letting Lyndi suffer one more day was probably the second greatest gift you offered her- the first being the day you invited her to share her life with yours. This heart-aching part of dogloving is so difficult; It is hard to say goodbye. Condolences and well-wishes coming to you from Maine.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Rob, I am so very sorry. I know words cannot express what you must be feeling right now but Lyndi was loved and she knew that every day that she spent with you. I told Cody to come wait for her at the bridge...Thank you for sharing the pictures of her. That's so bittersweet but she looks like she is trying to smile for you. RIP sweet Lyndi.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, my heart sank when I saw the title of this post. Lyndi was such a smiley girl, even in these pictures from last night when she didn't feel well. My heartfelt condolences on your shocking loss. It's almost impossible to breathe when you feel this much sorrow. Godspeed, Lyndi....go find the rest of the heavenly pack.............Hugs for you, Rob, in this most difficult time.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rob, I'm so very sorry. She was a beautiful girl. The white face just shows that she has had much love from you. I know words are not enough, but know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you right now...I dont even know what to say...she was a beautiful girl! I can only imagine how hard this was for you to make this decision but it shows how much you love her to make sure shes not suffering...I bet she is running with the other angel goldens now free of all pain...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

{{{{Rob}}}}}

I'm so sorry to read this. I'm sure she will be dearly missed. You gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh no. :*( I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl. My heart sank when I saw this thread. She was so lovely. I know your heart is heavy. I hope that soon, the comfort of your memories of Lyndi will wrap around you and help ease the burden of loss that you are feeling right now.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Rob ... So Sorry
Farewell Sweet Lyndi RIP
Warm Warm Hugs To You Rob


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I had hoped for good news. It's becoming a very sad time here at the forum...God Bless You Who have lost your beloved canine soul mates. I hope your memories comfort you. I immersed myself in everything Sam...that helped me tremendously.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Im so so sorry, what a beautiful girl. She is at peace now, you did the kindest thing we can do for our dogs, by never letting the suffer. Hugs to you xx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Rob, I am so sorry. You gave her the most unselfish gift..... that of freedom from pain. Godspeed sweet Lyndi.... you are so very loved.
Hugs to you Rob.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Rob, I am just so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Lyndi. She was such a beautiful girl. You are a wonderful dog parent to not let her suffer. Rest in peace sweet Lyndi. Sending you hugs and good thoughts across the miles.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Rob...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lyndi is playing happy and healthy at the bridge waiting for you. 

They give so much and ask so little. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Rob,

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow I am so so so sorry to hear this  When I read the first thread about her being sick I suspected that. Our Chivas had the same problem (he was only 7), cancer that we didn't know about. He had the same symptoms, experiences and everything, he just didn't show them until the night he died, just like your Lyndi. They wanted to keep him at the hospital overnight but my mom said no, and he died in my dad's arms in the middle of the night (thank God he was with us and not at the hospital). I understand what you're going through, it's really hard to believe something like that happens so fast. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll say a prayer for you and your family tonight.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rob
I am so sorry she was a very beautiful girl it has brought tears to my eyes.
Now Lyndi can play at the bridge with my girls and they will be pain free and happy once again.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Rob, I am so very, very sorry. Having lost Gage suddenly to cancer in January, I too well understand the anguish and heartbreak you are feeling. I bet Lyndi, Gage and so many other beloved canine family members are having a wonderful time at the Bridge, waiting faithfully for us until the day we are reunited with them. I am so sorry.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Rob,

I am so sorry to read about Lyndi. This has to be one of hardest decisions we ever have to make with our beloved pets. I dread the day... Be content that she allowed to be in her life, and is now waiting at the Bridge for you.


Nancy


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no...Rob..I am so sorry to read this. I am sitting here in my office with tears flowing as I type. I know the pain that you are feeling but please know that you gave Lyndi a wonderful life and a truly selfless gift today. I will send up a little prayer to my angel Kody to greet her warmly and comfort her at Rainbow Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Lyndi...run free sweet girl..............


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss. I'm sure the pain will linger for some time. Give Liam and Hogan some extra attention and let them help ease your suffering. Take solace in the fact you made the right decision.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Rob, no words can ever express the sorrow. Get hugs from the others it will be good for you and them!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. 

Being your first dog, be grateful that you had the courage to make that decision for her. I always regret holding on too long for my first dog.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh my god!.I'm so sorry!.RIP pretty girl and run free from pain!.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Lyndi. Know that you made the right decision for her--may your memories of her comfort you during this time.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Rob,a lot of hugs for you.I am so sorry about you precious girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rob I am so very sorry about Lyndi. She is a beautiful girl and will live on in your heart and memories. It is always hard to let them go especially when she was your first dog, but you did the right thing. Give Liam and Hogan big hugs and hopefully the pain will lesson alittle. ((((((HUGS)))) from me. 
Run free sweet Lyndi.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Rob, I am so very sorry for your loss of beautifu Lyndi. What a sweet smile on her face. What a blessing you have these last pictures of her. You will be so grateful she didn't have to suffer longer, even when we have to say goodbye for now. God Speed Sweet Lyndi.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Rob I am so very sorry for you and sweet Lyndi...You did the kindest and most unselfish thing in giving her her wings. My heart truly aches for you. God speed Lyndi, Rest Softly


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry Rob. She sure was an angel. I feel your pain and wish I can say something that will make it easier. Sending hugs your way. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you have caused yourself pain by easing hers and that selfless act is the most loving thing you can do. RIP Lyndi


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I'm crying as I type this message. You certainly did the right thing for Lyndi. May you and Liam and Hogan help each other through the pain of this difficult time. RIP beautiful Lyndi.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Rob,please know we are thinking about you


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Rob...I am so very sorry...
The end...the parting...is is the gut-wrenching part of loving any dog, but especially tough when they are such a wonderful Golden like your Lyndi..
Peace...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know how horribly hard this is. RIP Lyndi.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge sweet Lyndi.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, I'm so very sorry Lyndi had to leave you. Sending you a tight gentle hug, I know how you must hurt.

And if I go,
while you're still here...
Know that I live on,
vibrating to a different measure
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through.
You will not see me,
so you must have faith.
I wait for the time when we can soar together again,
--both aware of each other.
Until then, live your life to its fullest.
And when you need me,
Just whisper my name in your heart,
...I will be there.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, I am so sorry. Bless you for all the love you gave her and the wonderful life you provided. She'll always be with you and watch over you and awaits a joyful reunion when it's time. Play Hard Sweet Lyndi~You Were Loved~Godspeed


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your support on here and the PM's too. It means a lot to me!!

Liam and Hogan are now just starting to look around and wonder where Lyndi is...... If there was only a way to tell them.....

The vet just called me and they finshed the necropsy. Lyndi had a large tumor the size of a fist on her heart. This was the cause of the fluid in the chest cavity and stress on her heart. They assured me that I did the right thing for her.

Well thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Almost Did Not Open This Thread As I Was Already Blue. It Was 5 Years Ago Today That I Found Hunter's Pale Gums, Saw His Rust Colored Pee And Took Him To The Vet At 11:20 Where He Was Diagnosed With Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia And A Few Days Later With Drug (proheart6) Induced Liver Damage And He Only Retuned Home A Week Later To Be Buried. It Was Also A Thursday That Day.*

*so I Sit Here With So Many Tears Flowing For You And Your Precious Girl. Surely Since They Share This Date They Will Meet And I Know Hunter Will Love Her. He Loved All Dogs.*

*also I Know That Feeling You Had Last Night. Back In May When That Mass Was Found In Kaycee;s Abadomen I Too My Camera And Had Pictures Taken Of Me And Her Minutes Before She Went Into Surgery. I Had That Feeling And I Was Right. She Also Only Came Home As Ashes To Be Buried Next To Her Beloved Littermate Hunter.*

*i Am So Very Sorry.*


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Rob...I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It is so hard to lose such a beloved pet. Sweet Lyndi is playing at the bridge now.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Hugs and Prayers go out to you from Oklahoma. Praying for peace, comfort, hope and strength. You will see your precious Lyndi again someday. I will continue to pray for you Rob, and Hogan and Liam.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Rob... I'm so very sorry to hear about Lyndi. Please know that you are in my thoughts...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Rob,

I am so sorry about Lyndi. I had read your other post and was praying that she would recover. She was a beautiful girl. What you did today was very brave and loving. You will both remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry. What a lucky girl Lyndi was to have you in her life. Run free Lyndi.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Lyndie. You did what was right for her, and those last pictures and moments you shared will be such a comfort. ((HUGS))


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry Rob..... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Rob.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I'm saddened to hear about your loss.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Lyndie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

((((((BIG HUGS)))))) to you! Run free, sweet Lyndi!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor Lyndi.  I'm so very sorry for your loss, Rob.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to see that you have lost Lyndi - it is so **** hard to have to make that decision, but only those that truly love them can do it. Lyndi will live on in your heart and remain in there safely.

Run free from pain Lyndi, play hard and sleep softly


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Rob...no words will take away the pain. You did a wonderful thing for such a lovely girl. so very sorry to hear this...(((hugs)))


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh Rob, I'm so very sorry to hear this. Lyndi was such a happly looking girl. Every picture I've seen of her she was always smiling. Run free sweet Lyndi.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rob, so very sorry to read your sad news about Lyndi, you know you made the right decision for her. Rest In Peace Lyndi.


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard it must be. I've lost cats before but never a dog. Just know she's no longer in pain anymore and looking down from above at you((((hugs)))


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Oh Rob,
I'm so sorry that you lost lyndi. I know she was very special to you and the "boys". Hugs and prayers coming your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry Rob. As hard as it is, you have to remember that you and your family gave her the very best life she could have had, full of love. She'll be watching over and taking care of you now, just as you always watched over and took care of her.

Rest well, sweet Lyndi.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I am so sorry ... At least she is now in peace and has no more pain xxxx


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, I'm so so so sorry about your loss. Her last pictures are beautiful. She looks so full of love, even in her last moments.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Rob, I'm so sorry to hear about Lyndi. We grieve together and I know Dusty met her at the bridge to show her the ropes.
Take care of yourself at this difficult time.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Oh Rob,
I am so sorry to hear of her passing!
Just know she is wathcing over you and loving 
you every minute of the day my friend.
God Speed Lyndi, run free sweetheart.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

What a good dad you are. It's suc a heartbreaking decision, but you were thinking of her first. God bless.


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

This is so sad. I feel for you. It is never easy to let go a member of your family, we all went through that and there's no worse feeling.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Rob, I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and looking at those photos, it's obvious that she was very happy and knew how much she was loved.
It's always so hard. I think all we can do is try to take some comfort in knowing that we gave them a wonderful life and that, when the time came, we did right by them in taking their pain and making it ours.
Play hard, pretty girl.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Rob, I am so, so sorry for your loss of dear sweet Lyndi. I also know how painful the decision is to say goodbye, for now. Always know that her beautiful spirit will live on in and around you, forever.

Rest In Peace Beautiful Girl.

~Jackie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - Rob - I am so sorry - you have my sincerest condolences. 

I'm glad you have your two boys there to help comfort you.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

You and Lyndi are in my thoughts. I feel your pain as I lost my last golden the exact same way and she was "my" first dog. Just know that you will always remember her and it will get easier with time. Also remember that she had excellent time here with you and that she is no longer suffering.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Rob I am so sorry to read this. It is such a hard decision mentally to do the right thing by our beloved pets but you did the right thing. You are in my thoughts and have my prayers.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rob I am so very sorry, she had great people looking after her and loving her. I wish I could say something that makes it better but no words can make anyone feel better in times like these.
RIP precious Lyndie


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*So sorry Lyndi has passed on...*

I don't know what words could be of any comfort to you now... just know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My condolences Rob, it's never easy to let go and the raw pain you are feeling right now is ripping you up I bet.

Hang in there bud and know we are all here for you.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Rob... this is not the news I had hoped for. She was our friend too thanks to you sharing her with us.

Nothing we say will help right now. But know that we are here...will listen to your feelings and hurts... and will cry along side of you.

You were a good dad, Rob...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, Rob, I am so, so sorry. I believe that letting go is the hardest thing we do for our pets that we love so dearly. My prayers are with you and Liam and Hogan.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your special girl. She was beautiful.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rob, I too am very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful girl. I think most of us on here can identify with how you are feeling right now and it's so hard. You did the right thing for her and as 'euthanasia' translated means 'painful decision/gentle death', know you acted out of love for her and saved her from any suffering. Bless you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lyndi, my deepest condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl. What a sad place this forum is this week, first Dusty and now Lyndi. Everyone give their goldens an extra big hug tonight.


----------



## karacai (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Rob, I am so sorry to hear this news. Find comfort in your memories of Lyndie and knowing that you gave her the gift of peace and that she did not suffer. Prayers for you that your heart finds peace and comfort.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob, I'm so sorry for you loss, she was a beautiful girl and will be greatly missed. Run free sweet Lyndi!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart sank when I opened this thread. She was a very special girl.

((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Rob.....sending hugs, prayers, and condolences to you in the loss of your beautiful Lyndi. I know how deeply you loved her, and I too have been in that situation with my boy Jake. It is just devastating. Know that you loved her so much, that she did not have to suffer one more day. She is now at the bridge, playing and young once again. I am sure you will see your beautiful girl again. Rest in peace sweet Lyndi.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry. Godspeed sweet Lyndi.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. The decision to end the suffering of a beloved friend is the hardest one we ever have to make. Just know that as time passes, you will find yourself remembering more and more the good times -- and less and less the sad ones. You are very much in my thoughts and prayers today. Jon


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh Rob, I am so sorry. I missed the thread about her not doing well so this is quite a shock. God bless you for not letting her suffer. She is in a much better place running like a young pup again and waiting for the rest of her pack to show up.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Rob, I am so sorry. {{{{{hugs}}}}} to you my friend.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to make that decision, but it is one we all make out of love. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

I am so very sorry. 
You gave Lyndi, your girl, a real gift -to be free from pain and suffering.
That is real love!
You will see Lyndi again, at the bridge.
What a beautiful Golden Girl!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Rob,

I'm so sorry about your loss of sweet Lyndi. she looks like she was smiling for you in her picture's. you are in my thoughts and prayers. rest well Lyndi.

Debbie & mason


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohhhh, I am so sorry to hear about Lyndi. We never have enough time with our furry friends. 

Goldens take your heart, and cherish it. They walk with it, and they sleep with it, they will never let it out of their sight. When it's their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by and leave a piece for you to remember them by.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Rob I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. Hugs to you, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Rob, I am so-o-o sorry to hear about Lyndi! It's such a hard decision to make, even when it's the right decision. Take care.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I am soo sorry Rob, it's such a hard thing to go through, even thou we know it's best for them. I read your post and cried, I know what you are going through, been there a few times myself. Lyndi is pain free , breathing fine and running with the others. 

You on hand have sometime to heal your heart, it's not easy, but I pray that you get through it in time. They never leave our hearts or minds, we will always love them.
God Bless you and Lyndi, she had a good life with you!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful old Golden. Even though it's one of the hardest decisions to make, you definitely did the right thing by not letting her suffer anymore and I'm sure she would thank you for that.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear you had to put Lyndi down hugs to you. You will be reunited one day. Run free Lyndi.


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

Rob, I had tears in my eyes when I saw the sweet pics you took of Lyndi. You did the very best thing you could for her by setting her free from suffering and pain. I've lost a golden to cancer, and her last days were as you described with Lyndi. It doesn't get any better, and you were so compassionate to ease her suffering.

Run free, sweet Lyndi, may you find many friends at the Bridge.

Darlene 

Angel Sandy: October 1998- August 2006
Angel Tacy: June 2008-September 2008


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rob I am sooo very sorry to hear about lyndi...I know it has to hurt deeply....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rob, so sorry you loss your beautiful golden girl.
It is so hard to say goodbye. She is not suffering and you made a very hard decision as you loved her very much.
Thinking of you at this very sad time
RIP Sweet Lyndi


----------

